# DreamChii Beddy-Bye



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so i finally got around to making a bed 

let me know what you guys think~ :lol:

this is 15 x 11 inches








Dexter says "Mommy i needs bigger one please" LOL :foxes251:









i can make bigger sizes too. this one is made for smaller sized pets. Dexter is a 9 pounder just to give you guys an idea :laughing5:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes that's sweet, what about making one with warm fluffy material for winter as well


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats nice! Good job!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE it! I've been searching high and low for a cute bed/mattress like that with risen edges to fit in the crate we bought. All we have is a mattress with the risen edges but the bottom part is not padded at all, and it's very plain and boring. That is so cute and well made! I wish I was a talented seamstress like so many of you here.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh yes that's sweet, what about making one with warm fluffy material for winter as well


thanks michele! me and non-cotton materials when sewn is a disaster! LOL...i'll have to try to brave it out one day, thank you for the suggestion!



Jennmay said:


> Thats nice! Good job!


thanks jenn 



Parsley'sMommy said:


> I LOVE it! I've been searching high and low for a cute bed/mattress like that with risen edges to fit in the crate we bought. All we have is a mattress with the risen edges but the bottom part is not padded at all, and it's very plain and boring. That is so cute and well made! I wish I was a talented seamstress like so many of you here.


hi parsleysmommy! i can make one for you if you wish  shipping shouldn't be too much. i've never shipped to Sweden before but have to australia. if you're interested let me know! all our furbabies deserve padded bottoms! :lol: practice makes perfect is a great motto when sewing


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sweet, I'll let you know! We still haven't even found our perfect puppy yet. I've been spending so much money on stuff for the puppy before we even have her!  We're second "in line" for an adorable little female 5 hours from where we live. She's darn expensive ($1600 plus $200 for the train tickets) but REALLY cute and she has a Swedish Kennel Club pedigree. The breeder has been running their kennel for 35 years, so at least we know she's reputable. We'll find out if we get her on Friday or Saturday. And then I'll probably start going crazy buying stuff for her once I get her, lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job girl! :thumbright: It's adorable. I like it.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh wow parsleysmom! That is just about how much Dexter was without a pedigree hahaha :lol: will be looking forward to hearing from you 

my LS! Thank u so much hehe

wawie thank u


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I have seen many puppies for almost the same price without pedigrees so I figure it's worth it! I hope we get her. There is one other woman who is ahead of us that gets to look at her first, but if she doesn't take her, she's ours!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Yeah, I have seen many puppies for almost the same price without pedigrees so I figure it's worth it! I hope we get her. There is one other woman who is ahead of us that gets to look at her first, but if she doesn't take her, she's ours!


ohhh! lets hope that the woman is a picky person ^^ goodluck!!! and let us know what happens


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm hoping she is, lol. It will definitely be known here if we get her.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so cute! its so cool! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol I'm sure parsleysmommy :lol:

Thanks Shannon!


----------

